# Question about cold smoking



## smokingneophyte (Jul 6, 2011)

Yesterday my new MES40 was waiting for me when I got home from work.  I also purchased an A-Maze-N pellet smoker from Todd.  I want to start out by cold smoking some salt, peppercorns and almonds using hickory pellets.  Do I need to use the heating element in the MES40 or do I just use the A-Maze-N pellet smoker?  How long should I let this smoke?  Should I put the salt in a bowl or on a paper plate?  I'm assuming the paper plate would let more of the smoke flavor get to the salt.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 6, 2011)

SmokingNeophyte said:


> Yesterday my new MES40 was waiting for me when I got home from work.  I also purchased an A-Maze-N pellet smoker from Todd.  I want to start out by cold smoking some salt, peppercorns and almonds using hickory pellets.  Do I need to use the heating element in the MES40 or do I just use the A-Maze-N pellet smoker?  How long should I let this smoke?  Should I put the salt in a bowl or on a paper plate?  I'm assuming the paper plate would let more of the smoke flavor get to the salt.




Let The Smoke Roll!

No heat necessary, but could go either way.

I throw Kosher Salt and Peppercorns on a paper plate, just because it's easy.

Check out some recipes for smoked nuts.

Good Luck!

Todd


----------



## smokingneophyte (Jul 6, 2011)

How long should I let it smoke?  Also, do I use raw almonds or should I toast them first?  Is hickory a good choice of wood?  I also have maple, apple, pecan, & cherry.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a link to Scarbelly's Spicy Nuts Recipe

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts

When I smoke salt or peppercorns, I use a paper plate.  You'll notice a color change on the plate.  I don't thing you can over smoke salt or peppercorns.

Todd


----------



## alelover (Jul 6, 2011)

I have cold smoked and hot smoked almonds. It depends if you like the raw nut or a roasted type. Both smoky but entirely different textures and crunchiness. I like the roasted type so I hot smoke them but both ways are good. I think they are smokier if you do them hot.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2011)

I like almonds hot smoked as well, if they are raw.


----------



## j3ff (Jul 7, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I don't thing you can over smoke salt or peppercorns.
> Todd
> 
> If anything it's hard to get enough smoke on salt!!!!


----------



## venture (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know where you are?  In my climate cold smoking in the day is a contradiction of terms.  I have to cold smoke at night, and maybe even use jugs of ice?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokingneophyte (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for all of your replies.  Yesterday, I seasoned my new MES40 per the owners manual by running it at 275 for 3 hours and used some mesquite during the last 45 minutes.  After that was done, I figured that I might as well smoke something.  I ended up throwing in a tray of raw pecans and a plate of kosher salt.  I took both of them out when the pecans were toasted properly. We ended up sprinkling some of the smoked salt on the nuts and they were great.  My wife and kids were amazed at how good the nuts were when they are still warm from the smoker.  I'm already planning what kind of meat I can smoke this weekend.  Maybe a pork butt or a couple of chickens.  I may also stop at BJ's Club on my way home from work tonight and buy a 2 pound bag of almonds to smoke this weekend.  Crap, I thought my scotch habit was expensive but this smoking thing may end up costing me more!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 8, 2011)

You have only just begun!!  Toys I MEAN   "TOOLS" of the smoking trade begin to mount up and you will scratch your head every time a new member comes up with a gadget to make sumtin gooder or better.. heheh  Chivas by the gallon is cheaper that by the 5th..

Rich


----------



## smokingneophyte (Jul 10, 2011)

I have already started buying the toys, I mean tools.  I have a A-Maze-N pellet smoker which I used for the first time yesterday and a Maverick ET732 thermometer.  Other than a non-stop supply of meat to smoke, I can't think of any other smoking related toys (tools) that I need to get.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 10, 2011)

How'd The New Pellet Burner Do?

Todd


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 10, 2011)

Thats really what I ?need? next, is a AMZNPS..  But with a cast iron  and a new smoker bought at yard sales lately, and wifey on disability, gonna have to wait --such is life..

Rich


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 10, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> Thats really what I ?need? next, is a AMZNPS..  But with a cast iron  and a new smoker bought at yard sales lately, and wifey on disability, gonna have to wait --such is life..
> 
> Rich




Almost Forgot!

TJ


----------



## smokingneophyte (Jul 10, 2011)

Todd,

The pellet smoker is great.  As I type this, I have two beer can chickens smoking with apple pellets.  I made the mistake of putting two foil pans on one shelf under the chickens which essentially blocked the entire shelf.  I found that this messed with the MES40.  The Maverick therm on top was reading 120 while the MES had the smoker at 275.  I'm guessing that the MES's control sensor is below the level of the foil pans and that messed up the temperatures.  I removed one of the pans and the temperature at the shelf with the chickens immediately went up.  I guess I am still learning the ins and outs of this smoker.

I have family over and they are raving about the hickory smoked almonds that I made yesterday.  Your pellet smoker is a great product!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 10, 2011)

Very Cool!

The apple pellets are awesome, and I'm picking up a ton of them this week.

Todd


----------



## grillin_all_day (Aug 23, 2011)

A lot of good information in this thread, so I decided to join the cult and ordered one today.  Already got my first cold smoke planned now.  Being stationed in Italy and having access to good, fresh mozzarella cheese, I figured why not smoked mozzarella and maybe a lasagna fatty with that to follow?  Thanks to all the reviews and info, looking forward to the addiction of cold smoking.


----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2011)

Lasagne fatty! Yum!


----------

